

Ask HN: Please submit quality linked articles, not the first one you read. - chasingsparks

Submitting a story with a topic that is interesting and relevant to HN in order to solicit conversations is a good thing. Most of the value in HN is in the conversations. (Spend an hour rereading your comments over the lifetime of your membership -- you might be shocked at how your style has developed and hopefully matured.)<p>However, please find the time to select the best available article or source. If you come across an article that is topically interesting but poorly written, don't submit it. Find a better article. The jumping off point often determines the quality of the conversation that follows.<p>(I am hungover and somewhat grouchy. If I'm totally off base, apologies.)
======
RiderOfGiraffes
It won't happen. people find a story they like, submit it, and move on. That's
why so often the same story appears over and over and over again, each time
saying effectively the same thing, each time from a different source, each one
with nothing to add.

Finding a good quality version of a story is hard, harder than checking if the
same story is already submitted, and people certainly don't do that.

So while it would be nice if people took that much care, they won't.

Move on ...

